# Broadheads?



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey guys I am getting new broadheads here in the next couple weeks and have narrowed it down to these two, rocket steelhead or nap spitfire, which one do you prefer, I have looked around on some websites but it's kinda hard to find reviews on these heads, thanks for your opinion and your help


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Well based on what I see....Rockets use a rubber band to hold it closed during flight..sorta a pain in the ass. Based on that alone I'd look at the NAP Spitfires. Just my opinion.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Spitfires
<----<<<


----------



## goosebandit2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Spitfire


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Spitfires hands down. No rubber bands or lock collars to fail and they always open. I have had awesome luck with them. They do great on quartering shots unlike other mechanicals and they are strong and can be sharpened and reused.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

what they said =)


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Swhackers.... Best I ever shot.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

spitfire


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I am curious of the rocket, very inexpensive, but I have shot spitfires for a number of years, and they rule. I have heard the nay sayers tell me," I used a mechanical one time, hit it in the shoulder, and the BH failed", my answer was do shoulder shots with a 30.06 not a bow


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Spitfires all the way.


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Spitfires!


----------



## Borderlander (Sep 27, 2016)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> Hey guys I am getting new broadheads here in the next couple weeks and have narrowed it down to these two, rocket steelhead or nap spitfire, which one do you prefer, I have looked around on some websites but it's kinda hard to find reviews on these heads, thanks for your opinion and your help





Jdhunttrapfish said:


> Hey guys I am getting new broadheads here in the next couple weeks and have narrowed it down to these two, rocket steelhead or nap spitfire, which one do you prefer, I have looked around on some websites but it's kinda hard to find reviews on these heads, thanks for your opinion and your help


Of those two choice, I take the Spitfire.


----------



## Time to relax (Aug 5, 2012)

I used a Spitfire about 12 years ago. I had a true 165 to170 quartering away at 15 yards. When the cut on contact hit about 1/4 of the tip snapped off and the arrow dropped to the ground! Been using Grim Reapers ever
since with great results.


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

what time to relax said...Grim reapers the original razortips, best mechanical hands down imo


----------



## Lakavea2 (Jul 7, 2016)

Spitfires


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Veteran broad heads


----------



## lasec17 (Jan 9, 2007)

Spitfires


----------



## tboo25 (Nov 12, 2015)

Spitfires


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

FIL and uncle both used to shoot spitfire both put a bad hit on a deer. I made them shoot there X bows into my broad head target and they were way off from the practice tips and couldn't get them tuned in very well. Just fyi


----------



## antlerfreak (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry bit late on seeing this post. But I've been using G5 havoc broadheads outta my compound for last 2 yrs nothing but great results. Taking deer from Michigan to Iowa and never failed me. I'd put them over rage broadheads. Just my input. Good luck shoot straight


----------

